
Avoiding the smoke – how to breathe clean air - xenocyon
https://www.fast.ai/2020/09/11/smoke-filter/
======
blendo
Tip for 20”x20” filters on a 20” box fan: Put the filter BEHIND the fan.

The suction will secure the filter to the fan, and you’ll also keep dirt off
the fan motor and blades.

